# Battle.net Account



## n3rd (9. März 2013)

Hi moin!

Hab da eine gescheite Frage Ihr lieben. 
Würde gerne wissen, ob man aus seinem Battle.net Account ein Spiel entkoppeln kann bzw. ein
auf anderen Account zu übertragen? 
Als Bsp. Account auf dem SCII + Diablo3 drauf sind zu splitten?

Lg. n3rd


----------



## Metalic (9. März 2013)

Ich glaube, so etwas ist nur in ganz wenigen Fällen möglich. Also du musst nachweisen, dass beide Accounts dir gehören. Entweder wenn beide auf deinen Name laufen, oder du bei einem von dne beiden einen "Fantasienamen" genutzt hast. Musst aber trotzdem nachweisen können, dass es deiner ist. 
Ich würde einfach mal Blizzard direkt anschreiben, wird dir ja so oder so nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Denn ohne die Hilfe vom Support wirst du da nichts machen können.

Ich kann mich allerdings auch irren


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2013)

Sie werden dich nach dem Grund fragen, aus welchen Grund willst du das denn machen ?


----------



## n3rd (9. März 2013)

Will eins der Spiele an meinen Bruder geben, da ich es nicht mehr spiele
und er es zocken möchte!


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2013)

Dann stehen die Chancen relativ gut solltest dich mit dem Support auseinandersetzen. Musst dann gegebenen Falls beweisen das er dein Bruder ist usw. Vieleicht haben die aber auf die Action auch kein Bock.


----------



## Malkolm (9. März 2013)

Die Chancen stehen eher relativ schlecht, da die Weitergabe an dritte laut AGBs untersagt ist. Da wird sich dein Bruder wohl eine eigene Lizenz kaufen müssen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2013)

Wenn das in der Familie bleibt gelten da andere Regeln es sei den Blizzard hat das irgendwann geändert.


----------



## Metalic (9. März 2013)

Nein ich glaube wenn es an deinen Bruder gehen soll, werden die da gar nichts machen. Selbst wenn es "in der Familie bleibt".


----------

